# Normais climatológicas de Santiago do Cacém



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2010 às 21:55)




----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2010 às 09:27)

Fixe, ainda bem que colocaste aqui a normal, daniel..
quando fomos ao IM eu disse para tirarmos a normal mas esqueci-me de te pedir para colocares aqui...ainda bem que o fizeste... foi telepatia
lol

*PS:*
Eesses dados de 51/74 devem ter um desvio de -0.5º ou mais para as 71/00, não?
     Assim sendo já não se aplicam muito aos nossos dias, embora deem para ter uma ideia razoavel do  
     clima de lá...até porque basta fazer algumas suposições com base nos desvios actuais para inferir,
aproximadamente, como será hoje em dia


----------

